# Atenuador de Luz Interior de cortesía.



## MaMu

Aca les dejo el circuito tipico de la luz del techo del interior del auto ya que me lo estuvieron pidiendo en numerosas ocaciones. Es la que se enciende al abrir alguna puerta, y que al cerrarse esta, la luz se vaya atenuando hasta apagarse. Curiosamente modificando algunos valores, puede servir como Atenuador de luz para otras aplicaciones, como el interior de una cabina de locutorio, un velador, la luz del cuarto de nuestros hijos, etc.


----------



## 426ivan

Hola amigos. Este circuito está muy bueno, gracias Mamu.
Yo también diseñe otro y me funcionó muy bien, les dejo el link:

http://www.corsa-club.com.ar/tips/tuning/dimmer/dimmer.php

lo hice hace un tiempo ya y tiene la ventaja de no consumir energía en reposo.

Saludos, Iván.-


----------



## Ishkneon

hola soy nuevo, te q ueria consultar cuanto es el tiempo de apagado en ambos proyectos, gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Ishkneon:
En estos proyectos donde no intervienen pics o integrados el tiempo lo da la capacitancia del capacitor electrolitico. cuanto mayor es la capacitancia menor es la frecuencia, o en este caso, más tiempo le toma descargarse una vez que falta la energia.
cuanto mayor sea el capacitor electrolitico mas tardara en apagarse la luz.

pero de todos modos, preguntale bien a los diseñadores del circuito.

saludos: DRACO.


----------



## Ishkneon

hola de nuevo, luego de varios meses, y el proyecto funcionando correctamente. Queria consultar porque siempre me demoro 30 segundos en apagarse, y quiero reducirlo a 5 segundos. como puedo hacerlo?


----------



## 426ivan

En el caso de mi circuito, como dice ahí mismo, tenés que probar con distintos valores de resistencia. (también se puede variar el capacitor). Probá poniendo un potenciómetro para medir el tiempo que quieras y luego lo reemplazas por una resitencia que tenga el valor más próximo al medido en el potenciómetro cuando alcances el tiempo que buscás.


----------



## DJ DRACO

exacto. como dije antes es la relacion resistencia capacitor.

dejo otro circuito que esta muy bueno, simple, pequeño y esta funcionando.

es un atenuador de voltaje para hasta 1500watts, 8Ah, 220v.

saluditos.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Hola amigos, vuelvo al post.

aqui tengo un circuito aproximado al de una lampara china que he visto.

la lampara trabaja muy bien y supongo que el diseño debe ser asi, ya que solo cuenta con 1 transistor y un potenciómetro.

aqui les dejo un circuito y espero que alguien me diga si esta correcto o no.

saludos.


----------



## fernandoae

A mi draco tu segundo circuito no me convence porque un mosfet con tensiones de puerta tan altas se jode rapido....pa mi que hay algo mal.


----------



## DJ DRACO

sip
la verdad es que no se bien si es ese el circuito, pq no tengo la lampara en mi poder.

pero pronto posteo bien el circuito usado por estos chinos.

saludos.


----------



## unleased!

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> exacto. como dije antes es la relacion resistencia capacitor.
> 
> dejo otro circuito que esta muy bueno, simple, pequeño y esta funcionando.
> 
> es un atenuador de voltaje para hasta 1500watts, 8Ah, 220v.
> 
> saluditos.



Muchas gracias por el aporte, monté este circuito y funciona muy bien, pero creo que no es valido para 220v creo que es para 110v porque para que me funcionase a 220 correctamente tuve que cambiar el condensador de 100nF por uno de 220nF   

Saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO

Yo tengo 2 de estos armados asi y funcionana a 220v.

una recomendacion:

si quieren que atenue hasta llegar a 0volts deben colocar un potenciometro mayor a 250K.
tambien puede ser un pote con llave y t ahorras el interruptor.

se utilizan solo las patitas 2 y 3 del potenciómetro visto de frente.

saludos.


----------



## fernandoae

"es un atenuador de voltaje para hasta 1500watts, 8Ah, 220v. "

Son A no A/H... los amper hora se usan para indicar la capacidad de una bateria por ej


----------



## unleased!

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Yo tengo 2 de estos armados asi y funcionana a 220v.
> 
> una recomendacion:
> 
> si quieren que atenue hasta llegar a 0volts deben colocar un potenciometro mayor a 250K.
> tambien puede ser un pote con llave y t ahorras el interruptor.
> 
> se utilizan solo las patitas 2 y 3 del potenciómetro visto de frente.
> 
> saludos.



Perdon, no pude contextar antes.
Pues si te digo la verdad, para que me atenuara hasta que se apagara la lampara (una de 25w pero eso es lo de menos) con 100nF tuve que poner un potenciometro de 560k!  . En cambio cambié el condensador a 220nF y co un potenciometro de 220k (aqui los valores estandard son 220k o 270k. Si se quiere 250k tiene que ser de encarga y mas caro) llegaba para apagar la bombilla. La frecuencia de linea no será de 60Hz?, porque aqui es de 50Hz. Bueno, es igual, funcionar funciona y a las mil maravillas con los poquitos componentes que tiene.
Saludos y gracias!


----------



## DJ DRACO

en realidad el circuito fue modificado por mi, ya que lo tome de pablin, lo arme y jamas funciono.

lo modifique y anda. voy a intentar colocar capacitores un poco mas grandes como hiciste vos a ver que onda.

saludos y gracias por la información.


----------



## unleased!

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> en realidad el circuito fue modificado por mi, ya que lo tome de pablin, lo arme y jamas funciono.
> 
> lo modifique y anda. voy a intentar colocar capacitores un poco mas grandes como hiciste vos a ver que onda.
> 
> saludos y gracias por la información.



Te comprendo, el de pablin tambien lo probé y siempre se quedaba encendido  , bajabas el potenciometro y emitia un parpadeo insoportable y de repente se apagaba de golpe  Lo unico que me funcionó de ese sitio fué el control de velocidad para ventilador con un LM555 y si te digo la verdad con las arrancadas bruscas que le da al motor a baja velocidad hace tanto ruido como si lo conectas directo o, mas molesto incluso porque escuchas todo el rato arrancar el motor rii, rii, rii, rii, rii.    

Salu2


----------



## Manuel Mogollon González

Hola, estuve leyendo éste foro pero, uno de uds dijeron q éste cto, el adjunto al final agregado por uds, quiero saber si puedo usarlo para 110V, o q modificaciones debo hacerle para q me funcione correctamente. La carga va a ser un bombillo incandesente de 110V con una potencia de 100W.

Gracias


----------



## gustavo118888

MaMu dijo:


> un velador, la luz del cuarto de nuestros hijos, etc.


por solo mencionar el velador jamas le pondria eso al cuarto de mis hijos


----------



## manny12

MaMu dijo:


> Aca les dejo el circuito tipico de la luz del techo del interior del auto ya que me lo estuvieron pidiendo en numerosas ocaciones. Es la que se enciende al abrir alguna puerta, y que al cerrarse esta, la luz se vaya atenuando hasta apagarse. Curiosamente modificando algunos valores, puede servir como Atenuador de luz para otras aplicaciones, como el interior de una cabina de locutorio, un velador, la luz del cuarto de nuestros hijos, etc.



excelente idea amigo... solo que tengo varias preguntas.. ojala puedas respondermelas.... 

compa varias preguntas... 
donde va colocado ese circuito en el carro???
q significa salida directa??? q va alli?
y la salida a que va conectada???
esa señal de 12V tiene que ser fija alli? es decir de algun lugar dnd este potencial se encuentre fijo inclusive cuando el carro este apagado... o se puede tomar de la ignicion??

muchas gracias!!!


gracias...


----------



## mrb1988

que tal?, soy nuevo en el foro porq me intereso mucho el atenuador de luz interior para el auto, pero al igual que manny12, tengo dudas sobre el circuito de MaMu. En realidad quisiera saber, a que se refiere con salida directa?.

De paso le respondo a manny12 que supongo que los 12V son ctes de la bateria y que la salida es la lampara. Igualmente todavia no he armado el circuito ni tampoco estoy 100% seguro, pero es lo que supongo.

muchas gracias!


----------



## Manunet

Quizás haya pasado mucho tiempo desde la última respuesta ( diciembre'09 ) pero bueno, allá que voy:

Hola a todos, a mi también me gustó bastante la idea del atenuador y me propuse montarlo, despues de investigarlo a fondo con livewire.

Me compré una plaquita perforada para hacer la prueba de función y resulta que no funciona, la lampara no se enciende, es bastante raro porque en el livewire si que funciona y el circuito está montado exactamente como en el pcbwizard.

Adjunto un esquema.

Una cosa a tener en cuenta es que cuando fuí a comprar los componentes no tenían BuZ74 y me dieron uno equivalente, el 1RF820.
He dotado al circuito de 3 regletas para el cableado, una de entrada, otra de salida y otra para los pulsadores de las puertas ya que tengo pensado meter el circuito en una cajita y esconderla por algún sitio del habitáculo.

El circuito lo alimento con una pila de 9v para las pruebas ( no tengo fuente de alimentación ) y la lampara de pruebas de 12v de filamento.

El esquema lo saqué de internet, no me acuerdo exactamente de que página, pero los que he visto por aquí son bastante parecidos.

La razón de hacer la prueba en una placa perforada es porque trabajando con el livewire comprobé que si sustituía Vcc por una batería de 12v, al pulsar el botón ( que es cuando se abren las puertas ) la lámpara se enciende, pero al soltarlo no se apagaba y el transistor empezaba a calentarse hasta que "explotaba", por eso las pruebas con 9v.

Alguien podría arrojarme un poco de "luz"??
saludos.


----------



## samigoro

hola manunet, has tenido exito con tu circuito? porque mire el esquema original y coincide con tu diseño. tal vez tu problema este en la distribucion de pines de tu mosfet, el reemplazo que te dieron esta bien. he convertido tu esquema a pista con el pcb wizard y no coincide la distribucion de pines.
la distribucion es pin 1, puerta, va conectada a R4 y R5 de tu esquema.
pin 2 drenador,va a lampara.
pin 3, fuente, va a masa.
este mosfet soporta 2,5A;500V, asi que no hay drama con 12V.


----------



## Manunet

Hola samigoro, gracias por responder, la verdad no me fijé en las patas del mosfet, tienes razón, estaban mal conectadas.
Ahora mismo tengo el circuito en una protoboard y he conectado el mosfet como me has puesto y al conectarle la batería la luz se enciende, cosa que no debería de pasar hasta que no le diera al pulsador, si le quito la batería se apaga de golpe.

Voy a fijarme bien a ver si el bc337 tambien está mal conectado, cosa que no me extrañaría ya que tengo poco tiempo para este hobby y cuando puedo es por la madrugada...

Saludos.


----------



## samigoro

por nada, estamos para colaborar...
la distribucion de pines del bc337 es
pin 1, colector, va conectado a diodo y resistencia
pin 2, base, conectado a las resistencias
pin 3, emisor, va a masa.
voy a tratar de montarlo y te comento.


----------



## Manunet

Muchas gracias samigoro, tenía el pin3 mal conectado.
Ahora la bombilla se enciende cuando pongo la alimentacion pero no se paga, jeje, esto es de locos...
Seguiré buscando a ver si encuentro el fallo.

De nuevo muchas gracias.

Funcionaaaaaaaaa!!!! jejeje
Vale, ya está, cosa del "directo", jeje, se encendía porque con tanto hilo tenía un cruce, ahora si que vá bien, dura como unos 25 segundos encendida pero eso ya es cosa de ajustar C1, R6 y R5.
Ahora mismo tengo C1 = 1uF, r6 = 1K y r5 de 4M.

No te puedes fiar de los dibujos de los simuladores, jeje.
Ahora haré la simulación con el isis y luego intentaré hacer el circuito en una placa y si todo sale bien el siguiente proyecto que tengo en mente es el sensor de temperatura con el lm35 y el pic16f877a que aunque parezca mentira me parece más fácil trabajar con los pic's que con componentes analógicos.

Saludos y muchisimas gracias.


----------



## samigoro

felicidades! esta mañana lo monte en protoboard y me funciono de lujo... estoy pensando colocarle al mio.
el sensor de temperatura es para el auto? porque me interesa...
a diferencia tuya, tengo problemas con los pic. jaja a ver si lo levantas para investagar y desarrollarlo...


----------



## Manunet

Gracias Samigoro, efectivamente el sensor de temperatura es para el auto, tengo pensado un proyecto bastante interesante:
Para empezar le instalaré dos sensores, uno para medir la temperatura exterior y otro la interior y luego mostrarlo en una pantalla LCD, luego si sale bien, intentaré hacer un pequeño circuito para que me indique si se fundió alguna luz o intermitente, el siguiente paso será que me indique alguna puerta abierta y medición de la carga de la batería, luego, como mi auto no tiene luz de reserva intentaré, através del voltaje de la aguja del tanque, que me indique aproximadamente la cantidad de combustible y por último y más complicado es hacer un sistema de alarma con un telefono móvil, en cuanto se abra una puerta o se ponga el motor en marcha habrá X tiempo para meter el código en el teclado, si no se hace me mandará un mensaje de texto informandome del estado del coche, intentaré conectarle un gps para que me indique la posición del auto pero eso ya es más complicado.

Ese es el proyecto total que tengo en mente, claro está que iré por módulos y poquito a poco, aprendiendo de los errores.
He estado estudiando el pic 16f877a y creo que puede con todo, o en el caso que uno no pueda pues le pondré otro, conectado al primero para que entre los dos me informen del estado del auto en todo momento.

El proyecto es bastante interesante como se puede comprobar, sinceramente no me veo capaz de completarlo pero intentarlo lo voy a intentar y hasta donde llegue, no tengo prisa, es un hobby.

Tengo que decir que tambien tengo otros pequeños proyectos más interesantes aún para el auto pero pienso que mejor empezar por lo sencillo y luego ir complicando más el tema. jeje

Claro está que todas las investigaciones las iré anotando por si alguien quiere seguir mis pasos y añadir más cosas, siempre serán bienvenidas todas las observaciones, criticas, etc...

Saludos!


----------



## Manunet

Aqui pongo el circuito modificado ya que al transferir el esquema al pcbwizar, éste cambia el patillaje del irf820.


----------



## matu31

Hace bastante ya que no postean por aca, pero queria hacer una consulta, baje ese circuito de atenuador que dejo Manunet, pero no me familiarizo mucho con el pcb wizard, prefiero dibujar las plaquetas, alguien tiene el esquema limpio del circuito y la lista de componentes?

Gracias!!

Edito:
Baje el PCB Wizard y me arme un bosquejo del circuito, y los materiales necesarios, quisiera que alguien me diga si estoy interpretando bien el mismo, sobre todo los pines de los transistores NPN y Mosfet....Los identifique en el dibujo que hice y quisiera saber si estan de acuerdo con el circuito...

Ademas, lo que figura como switch en el pcb wizard es el interruptor de cualquier puerta no? por lo menos asi lo interprete yo...les agradeceria que me corrijan lo que este mal y muchas gracias por su ayuda!



Vuelvo a editarme: 

Menos mal que todavia nadie me contesto porque me hubieran dicho que leyera mejor, mil disculpas, arriba encontre la informacion que queria confirmar, efectivamente los pines de los transistores estan bien en mi dibujo, voy a ver si me consigo los componentes para probarlo.

Lo que si me gustaria saber es si puedo reemplazar el BC337 por un BC548C que tengo aca guardado...gracias! ademas me gustaria saber como calculo el tiempo que queda prendida...!

Abrazosss!!!


----------



## matu31

Bueno, por ultima vez vuelvo a postear en este tema por si alguien hace este mismo circuito y le interesa, ya probe la plaqueta armada con un transformador de voltaje regulable, funcionando mas o menos a 11v de cc, con el capacitor del circuito pero en vez de 10uf le puse 2,2uf y me dura mas o menos 9 segundos y se va apagando suavemente....

Con este capacitor de 2,2uf encontre el tiempo que me parece mas adecuado....pero eso va en cada uno....probe el circuito con una bateria de 9v tambien y anda a la perfeccion, mañana lo conecto en el automovil y si funciona ya lo dejo conectado....

Abrazos...Matu


----------



## matu31

El circuito me genera un conflicto con la alarma, funciona perfectamente, pero la alarma me toma como que las puertas estan abiertas y no funciona correctamente....intente utilizar un microrele para que corte la comunicacion del atenuador con el negativo de la puerta una vez que la puerta se cierra, pero evidentemente el microrele hace que la corriente que se envia al circuito sea demasiado grande y el circuito no funciona, queda fijo prendido....si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria...

matu


----------



## matu31

Ahora si funciono, poniendole una resistencia de 2k en el emisor del transistor de potencia, funciona el rele perfectamente, pega y despega sin problemas y el circuito no interfiere con la alarma...

Abrazos


----------



## skandar

ya me confundi con tanta modificacion...  cual es el circuito definitivo con sus respctivos componentes???  agradeceria me aclararan esto por quiero llevar a cabo este proyecto....

saludos


----------



## matu31

Este es el que tengo yo funcionando, que no significa que necesites armarlo asi, con la version sin rele puede funcionar, pero asi te aseguras que no interfiera con nada...

Te dejo el circuito adjunto.

Lo que esta encerrado en linea punteada es un micro-rele, es lo mismo que un rele comun, solo que es mas pequeño....los 5 puntos negros que estan adentro de la linea punteada son los 5 terminales de conexion que posee el rele, el terminal comun es el que tiene la señal que queremos dejar pasar(Tierra en nuestro caso), el terminal que se encuentra arriba de ese com es el (+) de la bobina interna del rele y el que se encuentra abajo del com es el (-) de la bobina del rele. Para que se entienda, con el rele conectado a 12, pero sin masa en el (-) de la bobina, la señal que tengamos conectada en el terminal com, estara saliendo por el terminal de abajo a la derecha que nosotros no vamos a utilizar...En el momento que abramos una puerta y le proporcionemos (-) a la bobina interna del rele, el comando magnetico se pegara y hara que la señal que tenemos en el terminal com pase a estar ahora en el terminal de arriba a la derecha que es el que vamos a utilizar, y conectaremos esa salida al mismo punto donde antes teniamos conectados los switchs de las puertas(entiendase bulbos/pitutos).

De esta manera lo que logramos es separar el circuito del temporizador-difusor de la alarma, ya que cuando una puerta este abierta, el rele conducira, polarizara al BC337 y el capacitor se llenara de carga, al cerrar la puerta el circuito cumplira con su funcion de atenuar y temporizar la luz interior, pero como el rele al cerrar la puerta perdio el (-) de la bobina interna, se despego magneticamente y el circuito ya no esta mas conectado a los pitutos, por lo que no podra interferir en la alarma del coche...

En este caso la resistencia en el emisor del BC337 tambien es muy util, porque se come la señal que hay ahi, de otra manera, si no ponemos la resistencia de 2k en el emisor el micro-rele se queda pegado y no despega al cerrar la puerta.

Una cosa mas, muy importante, entre el (+) de la bobina interna del rele y el (-) de la misma hay que conectar un diodo en inversa, para que evite que los picos que genera el rele se vallan para el circuito, lo explico porque yo realmente no tenia ni idea, pensaba que esos picos de tension y corriente se los comia el propio rele con alguna proteccion, pero lo cierto es que si no ponemos el diodo, vamos a quemar el BC337 cada 2 pruebas...

El micro-rele se compra en cualquier casa de electronica, se pide como micro-rele para 12v, y el diodo D2 es un diodo comun, cualquiera de la serie 1N4001/1N4007 funciona bien para este caso....

Lista de componentes:

Resistencias:
R1 = 150 Kohm
R2 = R5 = 100 Kohm
R3 = 10 Kohm
R4 = 4.7 Mohm
R6 = 2 Kohm
Transistores:
Q1 = BC337 (Puede ser cualquier NPN que maneje esa corriente, yo puse un BC548 y tambien anduvo bien)
Q2 = IRF820 (Reemplazo utilizado por mi para el original BUZ74)
Diodos:
D1 = 1N4148
D2=1N4002 (Cualquiera de la serie 1N4001/4007 sirve)
Capacitor:
C1 = 10 uF Electrolitico (Yo lo reemplace por uno de 2,2 uF porque me dio un tiempo de retardo de aproximadamente 8 o 9 segundos que es el que mas me gusto).

Micro Relay 12V


----------



## luisvc91

Hola.
Queria preguntar si el circuito de matu31 consume corriente en reposo.
SEria un problema para mi, el coche se tira varios dias sin andar.
Por otro lado hay un circuito al principio dle post que dice que no consume corriente en reposo, pero el link esta caido y no lo puedo abrir.
Saludos

Edito: me respondo, el circuito de matu creo que consume corriente, pues el BJT tiene que estar en activa para que no se enciendan las lamparas.
Ahora, hay alguno que no consuma corriente?


----------



## DJ DRACO

Yo hice el primer circuito del primer mensaje y funciona espectaular, y podes ir cambiando el capacitor electrolitico para variar los tiempos.


----------



## matu31

Hola luisvc91!!!

Mirá, la verdad que hace demasiado tiempo que no hago nada con transistores, pero es muy probable que consuma una minima (muy minima) corriente en reposo. No se que tanto dejas el auto parado, yo hace 2 meses atras me fui de viaje y deje el auto mas de 10 dias parado y no tuve ni un problema al regresar y arrancarlo.

Despues me fui por un mes y varios dias pero ahi ya apague todo y desconecte la bateria, porque creo que si dejo la alarma prendida por mas de un mes muere la bateria, teoricamente no, pero con alguna pequeña pérdida que saque los valores de los teoricos puede agotarse.

Espero que te sirva de ayuda. Abrazo.


----------



## luisvc91

Gracias draco y matu.
REalmentre preguntaba por el consumo en reposo.
Y matu, el coche esta parado cierto tiempo. Tambien es cierto que el BJT no consume mucha corriente por base en reposo: en torno uA. PEro cuando el BJT esta en activa, supongo que el MOsfet estara en corte, no?
GRacias por la ayuda a los dos!


----------



## DJ DRACO

El circuito de MaMu en reposo no consume ni 1 sólo mili Amper...

Consume 0


----------



## matu31

En cuanto cerras la puerta el BJT no esta mas polarizado, no manda corriente...se agota el capacitor y el mosfet pasa a estado de no conducción.


----------



## Hermetica

Buenas, revivo el thread. 
Estoy intentando hacer funcionar este circuito pero no hay caso, la lampara esta siempre apagada y el mosfet empieza a calentarse.

Los cambios que hice fueron usar un BC548B y un k2n52 como reemplazos (sobre este ultimo no estoy muy seguro, pero era lo que tenia a mano).
Mas tarde vere de conseguir un IRF820 o similar y probaré, aunque aun no tengo del todo claro las conexiones de los cables, y el pulsador de puerta.

Edit: ya funciona, era el K2N52 que al parecer estaba quemado, puse otro que tenia en otra plaqueta y anduvo bien, lo que me preocupa es que calienta muchiiiiiisimo, incluso cuando la lamparita está apagada...


----------



## Manunet

Hola hermetica, comprueba el cableado o las pistas, no vaya a ser que tengas un corto, si está todo bien comprueba las salidas del transistor y el mosfet.

De todas maneras, si pudieras ponerl el esquema de lo que tienes quizás podríamos ayudarte un poco mejor.

saludos!


----------



## Hermetica

hola Manunet, al final funciono (edite el post), el circuito es el último esquema que subieron (sin el rele). lo único que el mosfet calienta bastante mientras la puerta está abierta (luz encendida), tal vez es normal pero con el k2n52 tengo que usar un disipador.


----------



## sentey

hola ... me pasa lo mismo... no hay caso de que encienda la lampara...lo estoy montando en el protoboard y lo raro es que el irf820 me da 12v el pin G  y en el  S pero no abre el D  ( perdón si no se entiende estoy arrancando y soy novato en electrónica...)   

gracias y saludos!


----------



## MaxPower

Hola, dejo mi modificacion, altere algunos componentes porque quedaba mucho tiempo encendido y le agregue un diodo en la entrada de los pulsadores de puerta porque daba problemas como se habia comentado antes, asi funciona perfecto y tarda algo de 7 segundos en apagarse





saludos


----------

